# My band tying jig.



## Electro (Jan 14, 2017)

Here's a pic of my PVC band tying jig.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Unusual and clever.*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one. Great idea


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit (Jul 14, 2016)

Great.. Going to make one like it. We'll done


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Genious


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is a cool idea...simple & easy too use

akaOldmiser


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Georges Gaggo said:


> Genious


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

That's a pretty slick jig station there Electro. Spacey even.  lb


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice! Even got a little storage.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very creative! The important thing is that it gets the job done !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

